# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πριονίδι???

## maria-karolina

Παιδιά το πριονίδι που βάζουν στα κουνελάκια είναι υγιές για τα παπαγαλάκια???

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω πως ειναι... γιατι οχι???

----------


## Marilenaki

Ναι αρκει να ειναι αοσμο, χωρις αρωματα μεσα που εχουν διαφορα οπως λεμονι.

----------


## maria-karolina

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!

----------


## warlock

Να το προσέξεις όμως ,γιατί απορροφά υγρασία και μπορεί να πιάσει μούχλα και μύκητες πανεύκολα .Γιαυτό δεν στο συνειστώ όσο το απορροφητικό χαρτί .

----------


## Marilenaki

αμα κανει τακτικη αλλαγη δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα πιστευω.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> αμα κανει τακτικη αλλαγη δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα πιστευω.


όταν λές τακτική αλλαγή πόσες μέρες εννοείς? ή κάθε μέρα πρέπει?

----------


## serafeim

εγω καθε 5-7 μερες το αλλαζα και δεν ειχα ουτε οσμες ουτε προβλημα με μουχλα... αλλα ηταν καλοκαιρι τωρα δεν το κανω γιατι δεν εχω πριονιδι...

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια το πριονιδι που το βαζετε? Στις φωλιες ή για να μαζευει τις κουτσουλιες? Εγω για τις κουτσουλιες βαζω αμμο για γατες...

----------


## Marilenaki

> όταν λές τακτική αλλαγή πόσες μέρες εννοείς? ή κάθε μέρα πρέπει?


αναλογα που το χρησιμοποιεις. εγω οταν το βαζω στις φωλιες οποτε βρομιζει αναλογα με το ποσα μωρα εχει μεσα και το ποσο γρηγορα λερωνεται.  
και μετα το βαζω και στο κλουβι μεταφορας για τα πουλια και το αλλαζω καθε φορα. 
στο πατο των κλουβιων δεν χρησιμοποιω πριονιδι.

----------


## christos78

Καλησπερα ,εγω βαζω αμμο θαλασσης στον δικο μου κ δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα χρονια τωρα!

----------


## Marilenaki

κατευθειαν απο την παραλια? της κανεις καποια επεξεργασια για να την καθαρισεις? 
εγω εχω δοκιμασει τις αμμους που πουλανε στα μαγαζια αλλα σε ενα μπατζακι μου παλια ειχε δημιουργησει μολυνση στο ματι και απο τοτε δεν την εμπιστευομαι και ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## BeHappy

Σχετικά με το άοσμο πριονίδι καλό είναι τα σημεία που λερώνονται να καθαρίζονται καθημερινά και να συμπληρώνεται. Θέλει λίγο προσοχή γιατί είναι πολύ καλή κρυψώνα για έντομα και άλλα βλαβερά. Η άμμος πουλιών είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση με ίδια χρήση με το πριονίδι αλλά πιο θρεπτική και φιλική για τα πουλιά. Και τα δύο είδη καλό θα είναι να μην τα προμηθευόμαστε χύμα αλλά συσκευασμένα και πιστοποιημένα. Υπάρχουν φύλλα για πάτο κλουβιού, τα οποία όμως θεωρώ σχετικά ασύμφορα για καθημερινή χρήση. Τέλος το θέμα με το χαρτί παιδιά προσέξτε το. Ακόμα και το λευκό απορροφητικό χαρτί κουζίνας έχει πολύ υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε χλώριο και αν τα πουλιά μας το τσιμπάνε θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα υγείας. Τέλος εννοείται πως το τυπωμένο χαρτί απαγορεύεται αυστηρά!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι,μπορεις να βαλεις πριονιδι στα παπαγαλακια,αλλα αν προκειται για τα κοινα budgie,πιο πιθανον να το πεταξουν εξω.Αν ειναι εκθεσιακα,θα το δεχτουν σαν υποστρωμα φωλιας.

Φιλικα

----------


## Marilenaki

Για μεταφορα το θελει οχι για φωλια.

----------


## mayri

> κατευθειαν απο την παραλια? της κανεις καποια επεξεργασια για να την καθαρισεις? 
> εγω εχω δοκιμασει τις αμμους που πουλανε στα μαγαζια αλλα σε ενα μπατζακι μου παλια ειχε δημιουργησει μολυνση στο ματι και απο τοτε δεν την εμπιστευομαι και ιδιαιτερα.


Μολυνση στο ματι; Για σε παρακαλω δωσε λεπτομερειες, γιατι κι ο δικος μου εδω κι ενα μηνα τον εχω με προβλημα στο ματι, παραλιγο να τον χασω κιολας ο γιατρος μου ελεγε να τον κοιμισω, και δεν ξερω απο που το επαθε.
Αμμο θαλασσης απο μαγαζι χρησιμοποιω κι εγω, αλλα οχι σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα, και θυμαμαι πριν παθει την μολυνση στο ματι τον ειχε πιασει λυσσα και τσιριζε ολη την ωρα και τον "τιμωρουσα" βαζοντας στον στο κλουβι για να ησυχασει, αλλα μεχρι να ησυχασει ηταν πανω κατω και περπατουσε αρκετη ωρα πανω στην αμμο τοτε.

----------


## mitsman

ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα ομως!!!

Για μεταφορα χρησιμοποιω και εγω πριονιδι και το συστηνω γιατι ειναι αρκετα απορροφητικο και δεν λερωνεται το μικρο που ειναι μεσα!!!! αν μιλαμε για κλουβι δεν μ'αρεσει γιατι ολα βγαινουν απ'εξω και γινονται χαλια!!!! εκει προτιμω τα πελετς ξυλου !!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Παιδιά για το κλουβί μεταφοράς ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το πριονίδι! Το είχα δει να το κάνουν μέλη από εδώ τα οποία εμπιστεύομαι αλλά πηγαίνοντας χτες στο πετ σοπ να το αγοράσω, και επειδή ξέρει ο πετσοπάς οτι έχω παπαγάλους μου είπε πως απαγορεύεται για τους παπαγάλους γιατί θα έχουν πρόβλημα αν το φάνε... Τελικά το χρησιμοποίησα και ήταν πολύ πρακτικό μάλιστα!
Για τον πάτο του κλουβιού και εγώ άμμο χρησιμοποιώ!!!

----------


## Εφη

κι εγώ άμμο για πουλιά χρησιμοποιώ και μέχρι τώρα δεν έιχα πρόβλημα.για το πριονίδι δεν το ήξερα,νόμιζα πως δεν κάνει για παπαγάλους .κι εμένα ένας πετ σοπάς μου το είπε.

----------


## koufonissia

Σχετικά με το τυποποιημένο χαρτί,είναι τόσο βλαβερές για τον πάτο του κλουβιού?
Εγω το χρησιμοποιώ 1 χρόνο και δεν έχει πάθει κάτι.

----------


## ria

εγω χρησιμοποιουσα για τον πατο πριονιδι αοσμο,αλλα απο την στιγμη που βρηκα τα πελετς ξυλου που κανει και για γατες αγοραζω μονο αυτο..απορροφα πληρως ολη την υγρασια ..νομιζω οτι και για κλουβακι μεταφορα θα ειναι μια χαρα..εμενα τουλαχιστον εχω 2 κλουβια που εχουν αμεση επαφη με το προιον χωρις σχαρα ενδιαμεσα και δεν αντιμετωπισα προβλημα ενα χρονο τωρα..

----------

